# Happy birthday, Clavichorder!



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

We hope it is very happy!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That's supposed to be a  right?

Lol, you edited, but my post is still applicable.

Pleased not to be a teenager anymore.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Noo, they were supposed to be a string of , but it wasn't working, even though I clicked on the smiley icon! Silly smileys.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday, clavi. Welcome to the world of twenties.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

And might I add we are honored to have you. Especially myself, as I welcome more bitter twenty-somethings into the club.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


>


That is exactly what I tried to do, but it came out ":d :d :d :d :d."
Bafflement. Shrug.

Ha.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Now make me a thread damnit!


I thought you might've been responding to the unabashed request in written in white. If you had seen that, I might have deserved a . At any rate,  is more unreserved and feel good.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I thought you might've been responding to the unabashed request in written in white. If you had seen that, I might have deserved a . At any rate,  is more unreserved and feel good.


Ha, I hadn't seen that! I just knew it was your birthday, and I think most folks didn't, as it's not on your profile. Had it been, I'm sure you would have had a thread from lovely birthday fairy sospiro well before now.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Enjoy this milestone!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Many happy returns of the day, _clavichorder_. Nearly a rite of spring; may you plow many furrows.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy birthday! 20 is a good age; you're a responsible adult who can still act like a kid.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

May your 20s bring you happiness and fortune.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Pleased not to be a teenager anymore.


I believe you said that too early...Just saying

Anyway, happy birthday!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy belated birthday, clavichorder!  Wish I had been around at the proper time. *sniff*


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Chorder!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Clavi, Happy Birthday, and many happy returns! I hope you get everything you wish for on this, your special day!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> That's supposed to be a  right?
> 
> Lol, you edited, but my post is still applicable.
> 
> Pleased not to be a teenager anymore.


Sorry I missed it,I was banned at the time---very happy late birthday wishes, being a teenager is a state of mind---mind you, you still can't buy a drink.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate it when there are so many people having birthdays before me.


----------

